# MAC haul...I spent way too much money~



## ladyJ (Dec 24, 2008)

I went to MAC, CCO, and got a CP from TISH. 

Here's what I got...







X-rocks blush (thanks TISH)
Everson blush (thanks TISH)
Stark Naked blush 
True Romantic blush 
Motif e/s
Nocturnelle e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Dazzlelight e/s
Amber Lights e/s
Mineralized Skinfinish Natural in Dark (for contouring)
Petticoat
So Ceylon 
Refined Golden Bronzer
Hug Me lipstick 
Brush cleaner 
109 Brush

No more spending money on MAC until Hello Kitty. I hope I can make it because I am so broke!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 24, 2008)

looks yummy - enjoy!


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice Haul,,
enjoy your goodies!
I need to buy me a Petticoat haha


----------



## MissResha (Dec 25, 2008)

toys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it, enjoy it!!


----------



## orkira (Dec 25, 2008)

Wonderful haul.  Enjoy!


----------



## s2Stephs2 (Dec 25, 2008)

I love Petticoat soo much, it's like the perfect blush for any skin type, so how are you liking the So Ceylon, I've been thinking about picking that one up.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 25, 2008)

lovley haul
enjoy


----------



## Susanne (Dec 25, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s2Stephs2* 

 
_I love Petticoat soo much, it's like the perfect blush for any skin type, so how are you liking the So Ceylon, I've been thinking about picking that one up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used it today. I like it. I used it with Eversun blush and it looked great. You should pick one up before it goes away.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy your lovely goodies!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

great Haul! Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------

